# Perches



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering how far apart do the perches need to be placed/installed in the loft?? 

I think I'm going to use 1 x1 or 2x2, which would work better?

Thank you,
Hilly


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I used 2x4 wood and cut a 6 inch long piece for each perch.
I then rounded off the corners and placed them a foot apart in the loft.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 2 x 6 trex boards, if I cut those into the 6-8" length would those work for perches? Should be easy to clean I would imagine?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

trex sounds like a good idea...what is it left over from a deck?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, that is what we are using. We have left over 2X4's, cut 6 inches in length. Then ends are sanded, so the birds can't get hurt.

Thanks,
Hilly


----------



## vega (Jul 9, 2009)

i use 1x6 but i made a box perch they seem to like it alot better and tend not to fight as much because they have there own little area


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

the 2x4 perches are a great way to go and you cant beat the price


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> trex sounds like a good idea...what is it left over from a deck?


Yes, it's leftovers from decks & walkways, actually just had too many boards and never used some of them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

vega said:


> i use 1x6 but i made a box perch they seem to like it alot better and tend not to fight as much because they have there own little area


box perches are great but cost a little more to make


----------

